
Pex: Deploy Python executables - scrollaway
https://github.com/pantsbuild/pex
======
scrollaway
I was linked this very interesting tool in #python. I'm surprised it's not
popular / we don't hear more about it. Twitter uses it in production.

More info:

[http://www.pantsbuild.org/pex.html](http://www.pantsbuild.org/pex.html)
[https://pex.readthedocs.io/en/stable/whatispex.html](https://pex.readthedocs.io/en/stable/whatispex.html)

